
Git Is Not Revision Control - curtis
https://blog.feld.me/posts/2018/01/git-is-not-revision-control/
======
coldacid
I can muck about with RCS files in a CVS repository. I can (and have!) rebuild
SVN repositories to strip content or add into earlier commits. Sure it's not
as easily done as in Git, but it can be done. So does that mean they aren't
revision control systems either?

